# Central NSW herps



## Twin_Rivers (Oct 3, 2009)

A warm day yesterday and a storm last night so we went for a drive to see if there is anything around, first time this season and very happy with the frogs, also went out this afternoon couple of beardies and a pair of shinglebacks but apart from that very quiet.
I am guessi ng with the frogs so please correct me
Litoria Caerulea, Green Tree Frog


 



Litoria Peroni, Perons Tree Frod


 
Litoria Rubella, Desert T ree Frog


 




_Neobatrachus sudelli, Sudell's Frog_





 
Litoria Latopalmata


 


 
_Limnodynastes tasmaniensis, Spotted Marsh Frog_


 
_Juvenile Bear die_


 


 
I saw a lizard that has been called Spiderman this one must be Batman, he was almost black, pictures do not really capture how dark he was





 
A couple of Shinglebacks


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 3, 2009)

Where's the pics bro?!


----------



## Noongato (Oct 3, 2009)

Whoops, the pics didnt work.


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Oct 4, 2009)

*sorry*

Woops, ummmm they looked liked they worked for me (ie i can see them), I will go away now


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 4, 2009)

Nooo, don't go away, keep posting pics! Thanks for sharing, the first pic is extremely cute!


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Serpentes, thats my son he enjoys going on Adventures (as he calls them). He loves all animals but has a real fasincation with anything different, hes always trying to keep snails and other bugs, he wants a blue tongue which we will get as soon as he cleans up his room (hehehe blackmail) and then we will try and farm some snails.


----------

